# When using a Vortex...........



## cmayna (Oct 31, 2016)

........How do you replenish the wood chunks onto the charcoal when you have the upper grill full of meat?  Place the wood on the upper grill over the Vortex?  Now if the weber came with it's upper grill having a removable center circle allowing you to add more charcoal or wood halfway through your smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have seen Weber with a grate with the removable center. 

The mini-booster that I made for the mini-WSM burns over 4 hours when fully loaded. I would have to think that the vortex must get 6-8 hours.


----------



## b-one (Oct 31, 2016)

I have never had anything on the grill long enough to run out of wood with the vortex!:biggrin:
But I have placed wood on top often.


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 31, 2016)

Weber has a grate with a removable center section,
. 

I just but wood on top of the grate my self.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome,  getting ready to add the Vortex to my arsenal.....wonder which size Vortex is the best for my 22 incher.  Small?


----------



## b-one (Oct 31, 2016)

I got the medium for our 22.5


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2016)

I have the medium for my 22 inch webber also.    The small will also work.  

I put a big chunk wood on the cooking grate.  Plenty of smoke that way.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have the medium for a 22.5 and have never needed to add fuel to it!  It burns super hot for super long!  I love it.

Mike


----------



## mossymo (Oct 31, 2016)

Both the small and the medium Vortex will work great in the 22.5” Weber kettle….that is the one kettle size that both units are really great in. Really it depends on what cooking style/s you are wanting to use the most. 

Indirect/Direct cooking – for instance like chicken wings for example the small Vortex would give you more grill space and you can fit more food. 

Low & Slow – for cooking a pork butt a medium Vortex would give you a larger indirect space for bigger butts. And the small Vortex would get you longer time because you have more room for charcoal. 

Direct High Heat – for searing steaks the medium Vortex will give you more searing room. 

Infrared Heat – for cooking a beer can chicken the medium Vortex will give you room for a larger bird, even a small turkey (I put a 8 pound turkey in the medium).


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 31, 2016)

If in doubt, Call Owens BBQ!  They are a sponsor here and will give you good advice.

I think mine is the medium one, but it's been so long that I don't remember the size.


----------



## rdwhahb (Nov 1, 2016)

I purchased the med vortex. I figured it left me with more options.


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2016)

I have the medium vortex too which I use on my 22" and 26" Webers. I have not had a problem with them running out of fuel either but I do use good quality briquettes that last for many hours.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks all.  Might get the dimensions of the small vs med from Owens BBQ.  I mainly do chicken wings so small might be the way to go, but if I want to expand my weber usage...........such decisions


----------



## radioguy (Nov 1, 2016)

I just use some gloves.  Move the grate off, fiddle with coals, wood, rearrange the whole fire and put the meat back on.  

RG


----------



## cmayna (Nov 1, 2016)

Can someone give me the diameter of medium unit's  smaller opening?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Can someone give me the diameter of medium unit's  smaller opening?


I can in a few hours.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2016)

The small opening is 8 inches.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 1, 2016)

Awesome, thanks.  On the small, the small opening is 6" dia.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I am going to get a small one for the 22" for more options


----------



## cmayna (Nov 2, 2016)

That's what I'm thinking to do as well.


----------



## smokin chimney (Mar 5, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Awesome, thanks.  On the small, the small opening is 6" dia.


Hi, did you get the small vortex? Does it work as expected? Do you know the diameter of the wider part?


----------



## smokin chimney (Mar 5, 2017)

Could somee shame te specs of the small one?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 6, 2017)

smokin Chimney said:


> Hi, did you get the small vortex? Does it work as expected? Do you know the diameter of the wider part?


small opening: 6"

large opening: 10"

height: 5"

Yes I did get one, but have not used it yet for I am very happy with my current slow N sear by Adrenaline Barbecue Co.


----------



## smokin chimney (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Graig,

Thanks for your reply.I think I might get on.

Slow N Sear seems  a goog choice aswell...

Kind regards,

Arjen


----------

